# Craftsman Bushwacker #358797270



## blacktail4x5 (Jul 14, 2007)

My 1st post here but I have read quite a few previous posts. I have a bushwacker that has run excelent for years. The last couple years I have had to mess with the choke a bit but it still would run good. This year I couldnt get it to start so I bought a carb kit and rebuilt it. Started on the first pull and ran great. My son used it for about an hour and it died and would not start. I completey pulled the thing apart and replaced all the gaskets. It now will run at idle with half choke but when I rev it up the rpms go up and down and up and down several times until it dies. It has set a couple a winters in the past with fuel in it so I am wondering if the fuel filter may be my problem. When I pull the fuel line from the carb the gas just pours out so I know its getting gas. It has spark and the cylinder and piston looked very good and smooth. I have a couple prssure regulators that I was going to try to adapt to see what the comppresion is at. Any sugestions or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blacktail4x5 (Jul 14, 2007)

Also, When I rebuilt the carb I may have something wrong with the gaskets. I think it was the diaphram or fuel pump gasket(seems to be multi tasked?) that there was several similar looking one in the kit but the only one that was the same was a very thin blue plastic gasket. When I put it back together with that one it leaked into the carb and everywhere else for that matter. The best I came up with was two of those in the kit to make up the one that came off. The diagrams that I have looked at call for what looks like 3 gaskets here but I only took one off. Any help here would be apprciated and could be the root of my problem. It did run very well for about an hour after I was done with the carb before it went down! Thanks again.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like a fueling problem of some type. It could have gotten dirty again from rust and gunk in the old fuel lines and filter. I would try pulling the carb apart again and makiing sure the needle/seat and all the other ports are clean. The metering lever on the needle should be level with the body of the carb that is around the lever. Some original gaskets are one piece but replacements can be two piece. You will have to use the thin blue plastic next to the carb body with the regular style gasket next to the cover.


----------



## blacktail4x5 (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks Hank! I had the blue one in the wrong spot. I still had no fire and the gas was just pouring out the muffler as I cranked on it. I pulled the carb apart and that needle valve was a little on the high of 90' so I think it was completly flooding everything. I bent that arm down just below 90' and put it back together and it fired right up. A little tuning and it runs pretty good. .

It just wont quite get to the RPM it did on the high end before. Is there something in the carb that I can adjust for this?

Is it OK to use regular ole grease in the head? There is still grease in it but it is about 15 yrs old or so!

Thanks for the help. I knew ole faithful still had alot of life still in her!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You should have two fuel mixture needles on the carb. The one furthest from the engine is the high end needle... try adjusting that a bit while it is running at full throttle. The diameter and length of string will also make a difference on the RPM... tune the carb with the correct size string at the proper "full" length.

A good quality wheel bearing grease will work fine.

Good to hear you got it running. Those old wackers are built a lot better then the new ones.


----------

